# Gaggia Classic and an upcycled coffee bar



## funkmuncha (22 d ago)

I genuinely think these two machines are the best treat I've given myself in years.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice looking little set up you have


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Looks awesome! Enjoy


----------



## Shultz (26 d ago)

Great little bar you have


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice bench! I just got the same (well, an older GC) set up, and am also looking at buying a meat probe for temperature surfing as an aid before I can do any actual temperature mods.

Are you finding it very useful, do you use it with the alarm, and are you now able to skip the flushing/timing part of a temperature surfing routine with consistent results?

I was hoping to replace the current surfing method:

1. Warm up the machine.
2. Wait for boiler light to go off or flush until the boiler light goes off (approx 15-20 seconds).
3. Wait 10 seconds after the boiler light comes on.
4. Hit steam button for __ seconds if higher temp needed for roast/bean.
5. Brew.

With:

1. Warm up the machine.
2. Hit steam button until pre-set (worked out via experimentation when dialling bean) alarm on meat probe goes off.
3. Brew.

I think it works in theory, but I understand that these things sometimes don't work out in practice, so your experience is really appreciated!


----------



## funkmuncha (22 d ago)

Thanks for the kind comments on the bar counter, it's made from various throw away pieces I found on FB market place, still a few details Id like to add to it.

The meat thermometer has proved very helpful to me. It's wedged between the steam pipe and the boiler housing up at the top of the boiler. I don't use the alarm but rather watch the temperature readings change to determine when to pull the shot, the temperature goes up and down fairly quickly. It's taken a fair bit of trial and error as the the temp doesn't change exactly how I might have expected. I'll list a few things I've noticed, one must bare in mind though that the temperature reading on the meat thermometer doesn't match that of the water in the boiler or coming out if the group head, it's is just a reference. Your temperatures will not likely be the same as mine either but it would be interesting to know if the range of temperatures and fluctuations is similar to what im getting.

When I switch on the machine the temp reading starts to go up within 2 seconds. It rises to 112 degC and falls, beginning within 5 mins of switching on to cycle between 105 and 112. I let the machine warm up for 20 mins with the portafilter in place, I set a timer to be sure. When I'm ready to make a coffee I flush water through the group into my shot glass and leave it there while I prep the puck this is not always enough water to make the brew ready light go out but it doesn't matter as I can see exactly where I am in the temp cycle when I'm ready to go. I then attach the filled portafilter and flick the steam switch on for a few seconds, the temp reading doesn't start to rise immediately and this is where the practice comes in, depending where in the temp cycle it was when I hit the steam switch I leave it on for longer or shorter, but never more than about 5 seconds which is usually enough for the thermometer to reach 115 as it's peak, that's when I hit the brew button. I want to hit brew at 115 when 115 is the max, so just before it starts to fall again. I've tried various max temps to hit brew at and 115 seems best for me for now, the sourness is gone and the coffee in the cup is not too hot to take a gentle slurpy sip but a bit too hot to chugg if you know what I mean. I also open the steam valve a crack for the first 5 seconds of the pull, this "pre infusion" is what I'll experiment with next, then I'll adjust ratios, I'm new to this so still a fair bit of experimenting going on.

It's interesting to note that the first 2 cycles immediately after pulling a shot the temperature reading goes higher than a "standard cycle", no steam switch having been put on, just me standing watching the reading while I sip on my delicious espresso (or rinse the shot glass having sent a foul tasting shot down the sink!). I haven't yet gotten my head around why the outside of the boiler would get hotter for these first two cycles post pulling a shot, perhaps because the heater elements stay on longer due to the boiler now being filled with cold water, or perhaps the colder water doesn't conduct the heat away from the boiler housing as fast as warm water does. Convection currents must also play some roll but who knows as the heating element is along the side of the boiler not at the bottom.


----------

